# Growing up Cockatiel behaviour



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering if we can share experiences on what to expect when our tiels get older. Spike is having tantrums once in a while and he gets nippy too. So if anyone with an older tiel or even just a baby tiel would like to post their observations that would be great


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The boys usually go through hormonal phases where they're little devils.  For some it passes, and others keep their bratty behaviours. I've also found that Bailee doesn't sing so much just for the sake of singing. He only sings for a purpose (e.g. flirting with Cookie).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well...I just got Ziggy boy a month ago so I don't have experience with boys but I can tell you about a mature female..When broody they will scream for no reason, do "the dance" with toys or...pretty much anything, they are constantly trying to find a dark nest spot...it can get pretty annoying...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh please let it pass, oh please let it pass, please don't let this hormonal behaviour be the normal pattern for Dooby.......*gets off knees*

Naughty, nippy, nice, nasty......in equal measures. That just about sums up Dooby at the moment.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh please let it pass, oh please let it pass, please don't let this hormonal behaviour be the normal pattern for Dooby.......*gets off knees*


LOL!!!  I was the same with Bailee. I'm sure it will pass for Dooby too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So Bailee is not too moody anymore how is he now compared to how he was? Spike is biting me right now for typing on HIS key board


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee has his moments, but he's cuddly most of the time. Bailee also sits himself on my keyboard and bites if i try to use it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Bailee has his moments, but he's cuddly most of the time. Bailee also sits himself on my keyboard and bites if i try to use it.


Ollie was doing the same thing last night to me, little stinker is banned from the keyboard


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I find hugs horrible. He ca be sweet one min and biting me in the lip, ear, fingers the next. trying to mate with his sister. God, he will sing and scream so loud now to. Slush is a good girl. SHe is a bit hormonal but nothing like hugs. SHe doesn't seem to nesty at all


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy's been pretty sweet and quiet- he's always chattering just not loud. He has his moments where he like to scream but they only last a few seconds at times. From what I've been reading I should be expecting a turn for the "worse" soon...?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, maybe not. But a lot of male tiels get a bit cranky around the 6-8 month mark.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yes!! I sooooo agree Bea.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Really cranky  But still cuddley sometimes


----------

